# Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club - Winter Swap & Show



## willardm (Nov 11, 2011)

New location & date.
Saturday, January 28, 2012
Boone County 4-H Fairgrounds
Lebanon, IN
See link to flyer.

We are holding the swap and show a week earlier due the Super Bowl being held in Indianapolis during our normal date in February.  The new location is a great facility with excellent parking and they will have the lots plowed in the event of snow.  We're excited to be in the new location.  Reserve you booth and room early!  (See link to flyer.)
http://hoosierbicycles.homestead.com/WINTER_SWAP_MEET.pdf


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 11, 2011)

*Swap Meet*

WHOO HOO only 78 more days and closer to home.


----------



## willardm (Jan 1, 2012)

*Bump!*

Now 27 more days!!!


----------



## npence (Jan 2, 2012)

Can't wait for the first swap meet of the year. Hopefully there is no snow this year.


----------



## sloar (Jan 15, 2012)

hey all, i plan on being at the swap meet the 28th. i have a 36 schwinn and a 55 hawthorne, both restored and repainted. anyone going that would be up for a trade. i'm really looking for a wood rim bike project... anyone interested let me know. i have these bikes for sale locally, i dont want to ship. thanks


----------



## willardm (Jan 15, 2012)

*Vendor spaces*

Only nine vendor spaces left.  If you don't have yours yet, contact Tammy soon!


----------



## willardm (Jan 26, 2012)

*Saturday's Swap*

Hey All!  The Hoosier swap looks like a sellout and the weather prediction for Saturday is for a nice day!  Hope you can make it.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hope to make it.  Calling for a wintery mix here in Cincinnati on Saturday morning


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 29, 2012)

*Any one have any pictures of the show?*

Any one have any pictures of the show?


----------



## willardm (Jan 29, 2012)

*Photos*

Didn't have much time to get pictures this year but here are the few I have.  Great show and well attended.  Started with the typical Indiana weather though. Snow!


----------



## willardm (Jan 29, 2012)

*Show Photos*


----------



## willardm (Jan 29, 2012)

*Show Photos 2*


----------



## willardm (Jan 29, 2012)

*Show Photos 3*


----------



## willardm (Jan 29, 2012)

*Show Phots 4*


----------



## willardm (Jan 29, 2012)

*Show Photos 5*


----------



## willardm (Jan 29, 2012)

*Last of my photos*


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2012)

I really wanted those Velocity Teak rims, but they were 26". Oh well. 

Here are some photos I took including the Evinrude if anyone cares to see.



















I didn't really like how the show bikes were displayed. I understand space was an issue, but it was impossible to get a photo of just one bicycle and forget shooting it from the side. I feel the same way about most car shows though. Not very photogenic shooting them in rows closely spaced together.


----------



## willardm (Jan 30, 2012)

*2013 Show Date*

A number of vendors at this year's show expressed a desire for us to keep the Hoosier show the last Saturday in January, the same weekend as the St. Louis show.  This would be more convenient for many of them.  To that end, we have booked the fairgrounds in Lebanon the last Saturday in January for the next two years and will not be moving back to the February date.  

Being our first year at the fairgrounds facility, we knew that not everything would go off without a hitch.  The concerns about the show area are noted and we will see if we can better accomodate that portion of the show yet still provide space for all the vendors.  It will not be an easy task.  There is another heated building on the grounds but it is a lengthy walk from the building used this year and we are not sure that would provide an adequate solution.


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey....that's me in the black hoodie/glasses in the first set with my Black Schwinn American!

Awesome show/meet guys. Very nicely done and a nice facility.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 30, 2012)

*Thanks for all the photos!*

To all who provided the photos, we appreciate all the photos!
It looks like it was a good show and swap meet.
Thanks,
wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 30, 2012)

so who picked up the Evinrude?


----------



## chitown (Jan 30, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> so who picked up the Evinrude?




I think it was brought more as a show piece so some caber's could see it close up.

Looks like a great swap & show. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## sloar (Jan 30, 2012)

i talked to that guy, he told me it wasnt for sale..he bought that off an old lady for 300. he told me he thought it was worth 8 grand as is. pretty cool bike.


----------



## marshalmike (Jan 30, 2012)

Great photos, thanks for sharing.  Is that an autocycle tank on the table behind the Evinrude?  Anyone know who the owner is or if it was for sale?  Thanks!


----------



## sloar (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah that one was for sale , i think he said 2500-3000.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 30, 2012)

I would actually put up on the funds on that one, im not a person to spend more that 5-700 on a bike but that one, I'd drop 2500 on it. May be in large payments but I'd do it. I would actually put the money into repairing the fork professionally and have a metal guy work on any other stuff. And I'd buy Catfish's NOS springs and NOS decals


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 30, 2012)

or at least trade 2500 worth of bikes


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 30, 2012)

or at least trade 2500 worth of bikes or my 79 Ford F250


----------



## chitown (Jan 31, 2012)

Patrick,

It was $2,500-$3,000 for the Autocycle tank. Evinrude = not for sale. Put your car titles away and keep dreaming.


----------



## Boris (Jan 31, 2012)

chitown said:


> Patrick,
> 
> It was $2,500-$3,000 for the Autocycle tank. Evinrude = not for sale. Put your car titles away and keep dreaming.




Good thing you stopped him Chris. The wife and kids were next.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 3, 2012)

*Hoosier Show*

Went ahead and registered to view the pics from this show. I tried to attend but my heel had other ideas. Hurt to walk so had to pass this year.

Any other members have pics of this show??

Jim


----------



## miller32 (Feb 9, 2012)

sloar said:


> yeah that one was for sale , i think he said 2500-3000.




Autocycle tank was quoted for 1000.00 at the show.....


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 10, 2012)

Im very interested in the monark pedestal light on the table with the issues of CBN.
Any info on that ? Was it for sale? Do you know how much? Ill trade my kids for one. 
They are good little workers.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Mar 12, 2012)

*Hoosier Show*

Great swap meet / show. Thanks for posting up the pictures. That's me with Black Raleigh Bike. Autocycle tank was quoted at 2k, and it was awesome to finally see the Evinrude bike in front of my eyes not from the cpu.


----------

